# pork



## kerryking (Jul 13, 2004)

can pork be good food for rbps ? and can they digest this ?


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

they can eat pork and they love it. piranhas dont know whats best for themselves so give it to them sparingly.i have givem them some but if you feed it to them too much they will become obese and this will shorten their life. give them the leanest ableit ableit ha ha ha ham you have.


----------



## bir2 (Jun 4, 2004)

pork is not good for Ps, it has a lot of fat.. and fat=fast to die...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

once in awhile its ok but feed it very sparingly... chicken once in awhile would be a better option


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I usually look at feeding this to my P's with the view point of "what would they eat in the wild?"

Whitefish filets; yup.
Shrimps; sure, the freshwater type (so I justify the saltwater ones), crayfish, etc
Chicken; well maybe the occasional bird, so I rarely feed them it
Pork; probably not a common mean, so I've never fed them
Red meat; on rare occasions

How expensive is pork anyways, more or less than fish, is there a reason for feeding them it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

sparingly and only a fresh cut from a butcher that contains no preservatives


----------

